# Fasted morning cardio vs Post workout cardio



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey boys & girls, im just wondering what preserves muscle more, after weight lifting cardio or fasted morning cardio? I do alot of research into fitness a hell of alot but theres so many theorys when it comes to this debate, 50% of what i read people are saying empty stomach cardio burns muscle and then the other 50% say post weight lifting cardio hinders gains. Personally in my experience empty stomach cardio for 45 mins steady state 135bpm is very effective for cutting fat but since i just came off bulking up with creatine, i do not want to lose any muscle at all (obv i will lose water weight due to the creatine).

an addon of this question is what type of cardio and when preferably do u think that cardio is used to cut fat and preserve muscle the most?

A very basic noob question but with so much debates and arguments arising i just want to hear peoples opinions and make my judgement.

Thanks.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

i think fasted works better for me. i have my bcaa's, vits and water then start the cardio. didnt loose any muscle and got to 10% body fat. its up to you really see what works best for yourself, but i recommend bcaa before fasted cardio!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think fasted is best, I personally feel great for the whole day and I am never hungry.

Do cardio whenever you can fit it in.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I have a cup of tea before fasted cardio ?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

30mins before breakfast & 30 mins after weights, best of both worlds


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

i do both fasted and post cardio and I have never experienced any muscle loss at all. IMO it's a crap diet that causes muscle loss not cardio


----------



## JoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2007)

I do a fasted 10k run first thing in the morning every weekend. Never done me any harm muscle loss wise


----------

